# Figuren erstellen



## Xcurse (25. April 2002)

Ich suche Tutorialseiten wo erklärt wird wie man diese Figuren macht, die man z.B. auf der GFX4ALL Seite sieht (Oben beim LOGO)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## stiffy (25. April 2002)

hmmm schwierige sache...

ich würd ma sagen bleistift in die hand, zeichnen, einscannen und nachbearbeiten. (alternativ tuts natürlich auch n wacom )


----------



## Kaprolactam (25. April 2002)

j0 - das sieht für mich auch aus wie soldide Handarbeit mit einem Photoshop-finish. Linien nachziehen (praktischerweise mit dem Pfadwerkzeug), einen Layer draufwerfen und mit der Airbrush die Schattierungen anbringen, einfärben - tutto.
Ein Grafiktablett erleichtert die Sache ungemein, wird aber die Handskizze auf Papier kaum ersetzen, weil - zumindest geht es mir so - man auf dem Grafiktablett nicht richtig "freihändig" arbeiten kann.

Kaprolactam


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Mit etwas geduld ist das eigendlich kein problem, man muss nur etwas Optisch denken, das von GFX4All ist eigendlich noch einfach, denke ich mal habs noch nicht versucht, wo damals Xerver.de noch war die haben auch viel geiles gezaubert oder Opticalshock.com ist auch fett da fehtl nur noch der rest vom körper aber es sieht geil aus.

Naja eigendlich kann man das ja auch Rendern aber mit Photoshop ist es eben schwerer, aber ist möglich.

greez Stoik


----------



## Virtual Freak (25. April 2002)

*naja...is auch mit maus machbar*

ich hab mal brobier so n ding nachzubauen..
geht schon...wenn auch mein produkt noch nich perfekt oder braucbar wäre aber ich denk es zeigt das es machbar ist...
und da ich hier im büro nur ne lame kiste hab..und von nem zeichenbrett nur träume gehts auch mit der maus...

mal sehen evt pakt mich die lust noch und ich machs noch fertich...

zur arbeit bisher kann ich nur sagen....
ebenen bis dir n 3 ohr wächst..
rumpixeln...und brushen...
die verläufe natürlich nich zu vergessen...

Greetz VF


----------



## shiver (25. April 2002)

is ja nett.. aber ich würd das einfach rendern (jaaa, es gibt free 3d progs), damit dürfte das dann kein grosser aufwand sein... finishing in photoshop und fertig.


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Ja von den guten Raydracer gibts PovRay, sonst nur Cinema 4D und 3Dmax
aber bei PovRay musst alles Selber Coden


----------



## Maniacy (25. April 2002)

Also das kleine Männchen wurde meines Wissens nach von artual in 3D Max erstellt.... also such mal HIER oder HIER oder HIER


----------

